# [GRUB] Instalar grub en un raid de discos sas. (abierto)

## GermanBobr

Estoy instalando Gentoo en un servidor HP ML350 con una controladora SmartArray i200.

El array es de 3 discos sas, configurados en RAID 5

Me llevo horas descubrir que el disco se llamaba /dev/cciss/c0d0 en lugar de /dev/sda xD

El problema que tengo es que cuando le doy al 

grub-install hd0

o

grub-install /dev/cciss/c0d0

me dice " /dev/cciss/c0d0p1 does not have any correspondig BIOS drive.

¿alguien tiene alguna idea?

Gracias

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Habrás probado ya con el viejo metodo?

```
root (hdX,X)

setup (hdX)

quit
```

Para el dispositivo 0x81 (segundo disco rígido desde el punto de vista de el BIOS) con /boot montado en la partición 3, por poner un ejemplo:

```
root (hd1,2)         #disco 0x81, tercera partición, cuenta desde cero.

setup (hd1)
```

Salud!

----------

## GermanBobr

Explicame mejor... donde tengo que poner eso??... Tengo que llamar al grub y despues poner esas instrucciones??

?

----------

## ekz

Sí, tienes que ejecutar  grub para entrar a su consola, luego vas ejecutando esos comandos uno por uno, verificando que no den errores.

SAludos

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Una salída típica del comando sería:

```
grub> root (hd0,0)

 Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83

grub> setup (hd0)

 Checking if "/boot/grub/stage1" exists... no

 Checking if "/grub/stage1" exists... yes

 Checking if "/grub/stage2" exists... yes

 Checking if "/grub/e2fs_stage1_5" exists... yes

 Running "embed /grub/e2fs_stage1_5 (hd0)"...  15 sectors are embedded.

succeeded

 Running "install /grub/stage1 (hd0) (hd0)1+15 p (hd0,0)/grub/stage2 /grub/menu.lst"... succeeded

Done.

grub> 
```

Tengo /boot en la primera partición del dispositivo que el BIOS ve como 0x80 (el primer disco), por eso root (hd0,0), modificalo para que se ajuste a tu setup.

Salud!

----------

## GermanBobr

cuando pongo root (hd0,0) me dice "Error 21: Disk does not exist"  :Sad: 

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Quote:*   

> El problema que tengo es que cuando le doy al 
> 
> grub-install hd0

 

 *Quote:*   

> cuando pongo root (hd0,0) me dice "Error 21: Disk does not exist"

 

Los dos mensajes de error te dicen los mismo, desde el punto de vista de Grub, tu disco no es el Cero si no algun número superior. El mas probable es el Uno o el Dos...

Salud!

----------

## GermanBobr

Mmmm, no... no hay otro disco, mas q el c0d0... ademas... cuadno le doy q lo instale en hd0 me dice que le disco c0d0p1 no existe, por lo tanto lo esta tomando bien...

----------

## Coghan

Asegúrate que en /boot/grub/device.map aparece esto:

```
        (fd0)     /dev/fd0

        (hd0)     /dev/cciss/c0d0
```

Si no es así modifícalo.

Y luego puedes probar con esto:

```
   /sbin/grub --batch --device-map=/boot/grub/device.map --config-file=/boot/grub/grub.conf --no-floppy

   grub> root (hd0,0)

   grub> setup (hd0)

   grub> quit
```

Si aún sigue sin funcionar puedes intentar esto:

```
/sbin/grub --batch /dev/null 2>/dev/null

device (hd0) /dev/cciss/c0d0

root (hd0,0)

setup (hd0)

quit
```

Por último en boot/grub/grub.conf no te olvides de poner correctamente la linea del kernel con esta opción:

```
real_root=/dev/cciss!c0d0p1
```

Fíjate en ! , el c0d0p1 es tu partición donde inicias si ha puesto otra la debes modificar por la tuya c0d0p2 o c0d0p3

----------

## Stolz

Para saber como nombra Grub al disco, también puedes dejar incompleto el comando y luego pulsar "Tabulador".

Por ejemplo

```
root (hd
```

estando escrito solo lo de arriba, pulsa la tecla Tabulador y Grub te mostrará todos los discos que hay y una pequeña descripción del sistema de ficheros que reconoce en cada uno.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> Para saber como nombra Grub al disco, también puedes dejar incompleto el comando y luego pulsar "Tabulador".
> 
> Por ejemplo
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Esa no la conocía! Justo estoy instalando otro Gentoo, voy a probar.

PD: Don Stolz, tanto tiempo sin verle!, ya me parecía raro... De vacaciones?

Salud!

----------

## Stolz

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> PD: Don Stolz, tanto tiempo sin verle!, ya me parecía raro... De vacaciones?

 

Más bien al contrario. Trabajando 12h al día, incluso en Agosto  :Sad: . Mis vacaciones tardarán meses en llegar.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Bueno, el trabajo es otra de esas cosa que mejor que sobre y no que falte, no?

Por un momento se me llegó a cruzar por la cabeza que la gente del foro es tan educada que ni necesidad de andar moderando nada había..   :Very Happy: 

Salud!

----------

## Stolz

Pues casi casi. Aunque no participe mucho me paso todos los días para leer los mensajes y casi nunca hay nada que "moderar".  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

